# Composite Device to Component TV



## Mike-IT-n00b

I'm trying to get a karaoke machine connected to a newer television.


The karaoke machine has composite output (RWY)


The TV only has HDMI and Component inputs.


The component jacks are in two rows: Orange White Red on top, Green Blue Red on bottom.


I'm pretty sure I tried every possible combination trying to get any action out of the TV at all. I got the screen to barely flicker on a few times, showing the karaoke machine's output, but was not able to sustain or even regularly repeat the phenomenon.


My search-fu must be weak today since I can't find much help on this. Some places say the composite cables should work, some say they have to be good cables, some say they're not compatible.


I'm surprised I can't find a cable that's RWY on one end and OWRGBR on the other.


I'd greatly appreciate any knowledge you guys can share with me.


----------



## Selden Ball

orange/red/white are not colors used to designate component video. The yellow connection is for composite video. Red and white jacks are for right and left channel analog audio connections respectively.


If you could provide the exact model numbers of your two units, more authoritative guidance could be provided. (Usually by reading their online manuals, assuming they're available.)


----------



## Mike-IT-n00b

@Seldon: Thanks for the info. The top red/white are audio just like you said, found the diagram in the manual I downloaded.


I tracked down the television manual online, which said that the yellow composite cord should go into the green component jack.


I think that is where I had the cable during my brief milliseconds of a karaoke image showing up on the TV. I tried pulling the cable in and out a little bit, trying to get a connection that the TV would like but had no success.


Is it possible that it's a poor-quality cord?


----------



## Selden Ball

It's certainly possible that the cable is bad. There could be a loose connection in the jack on its end, for example.


In general, connecting a composite video signal to the G input should produce a grey-scale image with no colors. (The standard is for that connection to have a luminance signal plus synchronization pulses. The other two connections are supposed to provide color-difference signals, which are used to create a colored image.) However, it could be that your TV is designed to be able to detect a color composite signal on that connection and do the right thing to produce a colorful image.


----------



## SAM64

Composite and component aren't the same thing.

No cable will convert one to the other.

Perhaps you need to read the instructions a little more.


----------



## AV_Integrated

It is typical on modern TVs to drop the 'yellow' RCA composite video connection in favor of pairing it up on top of the component video connection.


This connector on TVs may fall onto a different color than green, but Samsung uses green.


If you look at this photo:
 


You can see that the Red/Blue/Green RCA connections for component video have an indicator on it right above the green that is YELLOW and says 'VIDEO'. This means that you can connect a composite video source to the green connector and it will be able to show composite video.


When going through your inputs on the TV do NOT go to the component input, but go to the 'video' or 'composite' input. This is the only way that the TV will recognize that you are trying to send it a composite video signal.


If you have a more traditional piece of gear around, like a DVD player or cable box with a composite video connection, give those a try to that input to see how well it works. You should get an image with no problems at all.


----------



## Ram Gopal


Hi,

 

My Philips LED TV (made in Europe) has only component video input ( Y Pb Pr in Green/Blue/Red colors ) and another in black color for audio input

 

My cable set-top-box comes only with RCA composite output ( Yellow for Video, Red & White for Audio)

 

We managed to get audio from Red & white of set-top-box combined in to a single jack and inputted successfully into TV and able to hear the sound.

 

But If I connect yellow video from the box to green input of TV, I get only black and white picture.

 

Off course, unlike the samsung TV jacks shown in the picture where Green is circled with Yellow color and mentioned as "Video" as well, my Philips does not. It is just in green color and mentioned only "Y".

 

can I conclude that samsung TV's "Green" component socket can also accept "Yellow" video where as my Philips does not.

( Personally I have viewed a sumsung works fine in that way in my neighborhood)

 

Unfortunately, my cable operator says upgrading the set-top-box to HD also does not help me because HDMI cable would bring only those few HD channels and still I need composite cable ( Yellow/red/white) for rest of the channels.

This I can't believe because I have been using only HDMI cable at singapore with same TV.

But I have take that guys words because that what his company asked him to do in those few houses who has taken a HD set-to-box.

 

( By the way, now the TV is in Bangalore, India)

 

can you help me what I should now ?

 

Thanks & Rgds,

Ram


----------



## Selden Ball

Ram,


What you need is a composite-to-component video converter or a composite+audio-to-HDMI converter. Both are readily available. Here are some examples. I'm sure a Web search will find less expensive equivalents.

http://www.amazon.in/Atlona-AT-AVS100-Composite-Component-Converter/dp/B004FY4OQ8 
http://www.amazon.in/Sabrent-Composite-S-video-Converter-Adapter/dp/B00BLUN7FI


----------



## Ram Gopal


Thanks Selden.

 

I found much cheaper one here:

http://www.amazon.in/Composite-1080p-Converter-connect-Monitor/dp/B00ECWBRA4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386514345&sr=8-1&keywords=composite+to+hdmi+converter

 

I should give a try here at Singapore this week as I Could get a quality one for same price.

If not, I will go for the amazon stuff.

 

So can we conclude some TVs like samsung has in-built technology to take in composite video in the same component (green) socket where my this philips TV doesn't ???


----------



## Selden Ball

Right.


Such signals used to always be on separate connectors, but companies are trying to save construction costs everywhere they can. Samsung uses the same connector for both types of signals, thus eliminating the separate composite connector, while Philips has eliminated support for composite video entirely, reducing their costs just a little bit more. They're very tiny savings on individual units, but when you add up the savings over millions of TVs, the total can be considerable.


----------



## Ram Gopal


Hi Selden,

 

I have just checked for my 4000 series LED TV in Philps site.

 

They suggest to use a composite-to-SCART cable.

 

I doubt whether I can get one in Asia but in UK it cost just about 2 Pounds.

 

Thanks,

Ram


----------



## Selden Ball

I have no personal experience with SCART, but you should verify that the TV actually accepts composite video that way. SCART connections can carry several different types of video, but that doesn't necessarily mean mean the TV can do anything with them.


My understanding is that SCART is being phased out of modern equipment since most now use HDMI. In other words, a composite to HDMI adaptor would still be usable when you have to replace the TV, but a SCART adapter might not.


At that price, though, shipping would probably cost more









You might check to see if a local electronics emporium carries them


----------



## Ram Gopal


The p[hilips site clearly with says pictures that in this model TV, SCART can accept composite AV signals and suggesting to buy & use the composite to SCART cable ( which is not supplied with).

 

Certainly I won't order to ship 

Seems ebay India site has it.

Otherwise a Friend of mine from Australia can get it for me if I can't find it in Singapore.

 

Thanks.


----------



## Selden Ball

You're very welcome.


----------



## Mr Carson

*8/13/2014 today composite/component convert*

Composite to component converters are on the market but they at this time are expensive for such a small device .. it also appears that the electronics industry has created a new electronic component need the ( Composite to component up-converter ) for some strange reason some newer flat screen TV omit/leave out still critical connectors for instance i had a olevia 47" 1080 flat screen TV (company now defunct)& Downed this television was fully inter-connectable future proof HDMI,Component & Standard RCA A/V --- out and inputs now i have bought a New RCA 50 inch TV .....New Pioneer VSX-522-K 5.1 HDMI 3D ready Audio/ Video receiver... New Yamaha 5.1 NS-P20 surround sound speakers new in the box (RIGHT NOW!!!) beside me and found out as i look it over ... & Dam i have a connectivity issue my RCA 50" don't have a (yellow) RCA video input .only red,blue,green component input ..problem there is that my pioneer VSX-522-K receiver has HDMI that don"t display the ( OSD ) On Screen Display thru the connection WHY!! but it will display the OSD thur a Yellow RCA Monitor output on the rear panel ... so i am now being forced to buy a ... Composite--To--Component upscale unit that breaks & amplifies the composite into 3 Three different colors green,blue & red ... to end this with a little frustration seeing that i need to go online and spend upwards to $89.00 to $180.00 us hard earned dollars for this device


----------



## Selden Ball

You don't need a converter if black-and-white (greyscale) is adequate for you.

Plug the composite cable coming from the receiver into the component video's Y connector on the TV. You'll get at least a black-and-white (greyscale) image. Some TVs actually allow for a composite input on the Y connector, too, so you might get full color.

(Note that component video is _not_ the same as RGB. The two types of video signals are quite different.)


----------

